# Technik von gestern



## Hippo (4 August 2011)

> Es ist noch gar nicht lange her, da ging man morgens mit dem Walkman aus dem Haus und guckte abends ein Video. Kassetten und Co. sind längst Geschichte. Damit gerät auch in Vergessenheit, was man damals damit angestellt hat.


http://www.fr-online.de/digital/fotostrecken-digital/-/1472416/8718704/-/index.html


----------



## Nixe (28 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> http://www.fr-online.de/digital/fotostrecken-digital/-/1472416/8718704/-/index.html


 
_Da muss ich nun schmunzeln_._Mindestens gefühlte eine Millionen mal erklang allabendlich aus den Kinderzimmern:Mamaaaaaaaaaaaaa drehste nochmal die Cassette um Verdammt lang her...verdammt lang...aber kann heute drüber schmunzeln _


----------



## Winni01 (14 September 2011)

Ey Hammer ... die haben nen Foto von unserer guten alten Adler Schreibmaschine. Auf dem Ding hab ich zu Hause Schreibmaschinenschreiben gelernt.

Manchmal waren die alten Zeiten doch gar nicht sooo schlecht, oder?


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)

Und die brauchte nicht mal Strom ...


----------



## Winni01 (14 September 2011)

nee Strom net, war aber sauschwer und laut 

Und immer daran denken dass man beim "Ping" den Wagen wieder zurückschiebt .....


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)




----------



## Winni01 (15 September 2011)

jaaaaaaa Jarry Lewis ... wie liebe ich diesen Kerl ......


----------

